# My First Tut ***peaches Here It Is***



## Pushpa (Mar 24, 2006)

A
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




^^my sister and i share pigments but we like these sample container so if they spill we won't lose all of the color just a side note to everyone i recommend them

B
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




E
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




F
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





arg why does the pic quality look so bad???? c looks horrid





thats what it should be like






and holy shit this was so hard...getting decent pics were insane props to all that do tutorials on a reg basis


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

You are just too damn cute!
Great tut


----------



## XoXo (Mar 24, 2006)

niceeee tutorial


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 24, 2006)

its so soft and pretty, i really liked it. when i first saw the pic with pink freeze on it, i was like whoa... but it turned out awesome hehe


----------



## Monique_MAC (Mar 24, 2006)

looooooove it hot mama!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 24, 2006)

Great job! And you're so pretty!


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 24, 2006)

oooohhh!! thank you so so much girl!! you are so gorgeous and pretty.... this tutorial has been so so useful! thanks a bunch darl


----------



## brandi (Mar 24, 2006)

dang you are one lazy bum and you made a tutorial! damn i'm happy that you did though! lolz...


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 24, 2006)

it is kinda weird nessa and professional (oops can't rem her specktra name), jude and so many others that have done multiple tuts wow u guys have patience...but i wouldn't mind doing another one now that i think of it

hehehe i'll go look at the requests...


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 24, 2006)

u r just tooo cute pushpa! i love your posts.. they always make me smile


----------



## Pei (Mar 24, 2006)

U're so beautiful & adorable!

Ty so much for the very comprehensive tut :-*

How I wish I have such beautiful dlb eye lids like yours!


----------



## leg1gal (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks really hot


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_U're so beautiful & adorable!

Ty so much for the very comprehensive tut :-*

How I wish I have such beautiful dlb eye lids like yours!_

 

te he he

i was like that is so many pictures i hope they aren't like 'does she think we are idiots and can't figure stuff out' but i am a crazy visual learner so i needed to do it for myself hahaha


and damn bandwidth!!!!!!!


----------



## lover* (Mar 25, 2006)

ahhh! you are SO cute!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 25, 2006)

Haha too cute! I love those colors.. I need to get the guts to wear pink... like really wear it.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you for the tutorial.  You are beautiful and I love your eyes xx


----------



## star1692 (Mar 26, 2006)

You soo need to do more tutorials girl!! This is awesome and wow your a total doll!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice tutorial.


----------



## breathless (Mar 27, 2006)

that is too damn cute! love the color combo!


----------



## Peaches (Mar 27, 2006)

Thankyou gorgeous! I love you so much right now!!

So I just need to Mudge... That's where I was going wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have Pink Freeze or Pink Pearl... I dont think. But I have Fuschia & Bright Fuschia and some other pinks... Too many. I'm lost. Anyway, I'll try this asap.

THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU <3

[You're still my favourite! xx]


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 27, 2006)

omg girl, i've just realised, you totally look like alicia keys! i have this picture in the march cosmopolitian mag and wow...your like the spitting image of her! i'll try  to scan it and upload it here to show you! you are so gorgeous!


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 27, 2006)

omg i hope this works:


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_Haha too cute! I love those colors.. I need to get the guts to wear pink... like really wear it._

 
Well get some guts now!!!!! Pinks are fun and I think because they are very natural (well most) they make darker skin look brighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 
_Thankyou gorgeous! I love you so much right now!!

So I just need to Mudge... That's where I was going wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have Pink Freeze or Pink Pearl... I dont think. But I have Fuschia & Bright Fuschia and some other pinks... Too many. I'm lost. Anyway, I'll try this asap.

THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU <3

[You're still my favourite! xx]_

 






 yes I make up my own words haha…you don’t have to use the same colors and if you are using an e/s use a fluffier brush to ‘mudge’ and your welcome doll

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_omg girl, i've just realised, you totally look like alicia keys! i have this picture in the march cosmopolitian mag and wow...your like the spitting image of her! i'll try  to scan it and upload it here to show you! you are so gorgeous!_

 
Well I have never gotten a.keys before she is so pretty to me hahah and had killer cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so thanks hahaha I’ll take it hahaha


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

very nice tutorial


----------



## cuiran (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha too cute!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 9, 2008)

cute 
and pretty look


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 9, 2008)

Very Pretty! Suits you well...love the lip color!


----------



## Pushpa (Aug 13, 2008)

lol random where was this dug up from


----------



## moonlit (Aug 13, 2008)

nice...


----------



## nightflight (Aug 25, 2008)

You are soooo pretty


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 29, 2008)

I love this! very cool


----------

